# Loft Stair Question



## tbz (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello All,

Project is in Wisconsin and the requirements surrounding a spiral stair as the only accesses to a "LOFT" 10ft x 12ft (120sqft)

My Client, the Fabricator of the spiral stair is currently planning to fabricate a 4'-3" diameter spiral for access to this loft.

However the end user, ie: homeowner , has informed the my client the fabricator, and I quote:

_"Somewhere along the line, they found info that their loft area of 10x12 does not need a spiral that meets code."_

The Homeowner wants a smaller diameter spiral...

The only thing I can find specific to this in the WI Code, is the following:

*"SPS 321.03*_ *Exits.* Exits, doors and hallways shall be constructed as specified in this section.

*(4)* Exits from lofts.

(a) At least one stairway exit shall be provided, to the floor below, for a loft exceeding 400 square feet in area.

(b) At least one stairway or ladder exit shall be provided to the floor below for a loft, 400 square feet or less, in area."_

And as thus, my interpretation is that the home owner has the option to either have a stair, spiral stair or ladder as access, but nothing says the stair, spiral stair or ladder does not have to meet code compliance.

Correct me if I am wrong please or at least confirm I am reading the requirement correctly that (b) applies which requires one or the other being under 400 sqft.

Thank you


----------



## tbz (Aug 31, 2020)

Correction for above, the fabricator has a 5'-0" spiral figured to be made and their client wants the 4'-3" spiral.


----------



## north star (Aug 31, 2020)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

*Does Section SPS 321.04 - Stairways, provide you with any assistance ?*

*


			https://dsps.wi.gov/Documents/Programs/UDC/CodeArchives/2013DSPSSepCh321ConstructionStandards.pdf
		

*
*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## tbz (Aug 31, 2020)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @ ~ @*
> 
> *Does Section SPS 321.04 - Stairways, provide you with any assistance ?*
> 
> ...


Northstar, that section equates to the 60" diameter we are focused on, hence the 26" stair times 2, plus 4" column and 2 x 2" handrail, added together is 60".

The client wants 51" that is 9" less than what code requires, in our opinion.  We are just looking to confirm we are not missing anything,

the other question that came up was, if they install a compliant ladder for access, does the spiral need to also comply.  Our position is yes the spiral still needs to comply.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 31, 2020)

Isnt it the same concept of a handrail on a deck less than 30” aff ... its not required but if you provide it, it has to meet code.


----------



## north star (Aug 31, 2020)

*& = &*

tbz,

Can you cite the referenced Code Sections on your position, and
request that they provide a Code based rebuttal ?...….If you have
already done this, then [ IMO]  you have provided documented
requirements for your position...…...I guess that they could [ possibly ]
file for an appeal.

If they install a Spiral, then I agree that it must comply with the
applicable Code sections.

*& = &*


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 31, 2020)

tbz said:


> the other question that came up was, if they install a compliant ladder for access, does the spiral need to also comply. Our position is yes the spiral still needs to comply.



SPS 321.04 Stairways and elevated areas.
(1)  Scope.
*(a)  General.  Except as provided under par. (b), the following stairways shall conform to the requirements of this section.
1.  Every interior and exterior stairway attached to, or supported by any part of the structure covered under this code.*
2.  Tub access stairs, unless they are an integral part of an approved plumbing product.
(b)  Exceptions.  The following stairways are not required to comply with the requirements of this section:
1.  Stairways leading to non-habitable attics or crawl spaces.
2.  Non-required stairways connecting the basement directly to the exterior of the structure without communicating with any other part of the structure.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2020)

If the area is occupied it must comply but then what of lofts in tiny houses?


----------



## Sifu (Sep 1, 2020)

Tiny homes have their own appendix in the 2018 that provides completely different requirements.  Spirals aren't mentioned but riser, run, headroom, width all are.  May be some room for an alternate request for a tiny loft??  I'm not a fan of that approach but is it a better option than a ladder for safe egress?


----------

